# Fall gardening



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

I've never gardened into the fall before because once I'm done with all the summer harvesting and canning, I'm burned out on gardening and don't feel like prepping garden space to start some new crops. 

But this year I'm going to try and few things so now is the time to start thinking of what I want to do since I can plant those items in a month or less!

So, what do you plant in the fall? or what does well in your zone? (i'm zone 8)


----------



## Shannon (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm in zone 5 and the only thing I've ever done is plant garlic in the fall. I need to look into doing more back there.


----------



## TennesseeChicken (Jun 23, 2012)

I usually plant lettuce, and other greens (sometimes they'll go through the whole winter) and am going to try brussel sprouts again.


----------



## Tammy (Jun 21, 2012)

I was just thinking of trying brussel sprouts this year. To be honest, I've never grown them or even tasted them!! But I think if I prepared them right, I might like them - like with some bits of bacon, olive oil, sautee them up. that actually sounds appealing to me


----------



## TennesseeChicken (Jun 23, 2012)

I like to cook the sprouts in bacon grease and then add bacon bits at the end. They carmelize and are so good! Even the hubs likes it that way!


----------



## Shae4556 (Oct 22, 2013)

Spring crops with summer-sown vegetables will keep your garden productive well into fall, and even winter.


----------



## dougfunk (Mar 10, 2014)

I got a recipe for Brussel sprouts on the Internet. Cut them in half and drop in boiling water for three minutes. Then fry them in butter. The Wife suggested Old Bay seasoning and we liked it. You have to be careful putting them in hot butter because you can't dry them out completely.


----------



## Avatat (Mar 18, 2014)

Well my friends i am here i like Gardening and i am also doing Gardening business i was just considering trying brussel seedlings this season. To be sincere, I've never expanded them or even sampled them!! But I think if I ready them right, I might like them - like with some pieces of bread, olive oil, sautee them up. that actually appears to be attractive to me


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

brussel sprouts are like mini cabbages, I love them.


----------

